# skin fursuit



## dickstamper (Jun 22, 2012)

Unfortunately I have never been to Anthrocon due to lack of money and time and thus have not seen very many suits. So, I was just curious as to whether or not anyone has seen a skintight suit and whether or not they actually looked good.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 22, 2012)

If you have an 8-pack, pecs, muscles, very attractive and wear some clothes, then knock yourself out. If not, then just go with a standard fursuit.


----------



## Bark (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure if our definitions of skin tight are the same, but in most cases I generally prefer them. It depends on how I'm perceiving the character should look, really. But a suit I saw at this past AC that I considered 'skin tight' and enjoyed was: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6561910/


----------



## mirepoix (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey!  This is a subject that I've been researching pretty extensively, and I'm currently working on a prototype for my dragon suit.

The thing about faux fur is that it doesn't stretch, and it's very thick and inflexible.  It doesn't lend itself well to anything too form fitting.  I've seen tight suits made of things like spandex, stretch velvet, or short pile furs.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/winfox
Winfox comes to mind as someone who makes and wears very tight suits.  I have nooo idea how they're made, and the mystery kills me.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rabbitinthemoon
Rabbitinthemoon does animegao kigurumi-style suits with the main body being spandex.  This is how I'm making mine.

There are plenty more examples, but it's close to my bedtime so I'm lazy.  As Bipolar Bear said, however, you gotta be damned skinny to pull just a skin-tight suit off.  There's generally a lot of rage and disdain for this style, but I think any body type can pull it off if they're wearing clothes.  It's my mission to turn everyone's opinion on spandex suits around!

For the love of god, don't use printed spandex, ESPECIALLY leopard or tiger print...  Shiny "wet look" spandex can throw a suit off, too, because it has that immediate spandex fetishist vibe.  This stuff is thick, matte and great.  Cotton knits are an option, too, but I think they pill too easily.  Go to www.stretchy.org for information on how to draft a catsuit.


----------



## dickstamper (Jun 22, 2012)

"I'm not entirely sure if our definitions of skin tight are the same, but in most cases I generally prefer them. It depends on how I'm perceiving the character should look, really. But a suit I saw at this past AC that I considered 'skin tight' and enjoyed was: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6561910/"
Awesomeness! Very close to what I was imagining. Just a Tad less baggy.


----------



## dickstamper (Jun 22, 2012)

@ Mirepoix
   Thanks for the info. Ill look into those sites. How much do suits like that usually cost?


----------



## mirepoix (Jun 22, 2012)

dickstamper said:


> @ Mirepoix
> Thanks for the info. Ill look into those sites. How much do suits like that usually cost?


You're welcome!  And... I don't know, to be honest.  A lot.  I bought five yards of 60" spandex for my prototype, and I expect to make use of all of it.  I got it half off with a coupon at Jo-Anns for about eight bucks a yard.  That's a chunk of change right there, and that's just my prototype; I haven't even bought the stuff I want to use for my final project yet, and I haven't even started talking about all the money I've spent on other crap...


What kind of a critter do you want to make?


----------



## Brazen (Jun 22, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> For the love of god, don't use printed spandex, ESPECIALLY leopard or tiger print...  Shiny "wet look" spandex can throw a suit off, too, because it has that immediate spandex fetishist vibe.  This stuff is thick, matte and great.  Cotton knits are an option, too, but I think they pill too easily.  Go to www.stretchy.org for information on how to draft a catsuit.



Damn, I was just about to suggest for OP to look up those latex fursuits, the most skintight suits I've seen _if you know what I mean_.


----------



## dickstamper (Jun 22, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> What kind of a critter do you want to make?



I'm not sure yet. I'm not even sure I can because this would be my first suit and I don't make a lot so Im still hoping I can pull enough money together.


----------



## dickstamper (Jun 22, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> If you have an 8-pack, pecs, muscles, very attractive and wear some clothes, then knock yourself out. If not, then just go with a standard fursuit.



I got those bases covered.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2012)

It depends on the material used. I have seen some suits that utilize some stretch fabric fur that are literally skin tight, but might not look it because they have the fur pile which evens out a lot of the features.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe you'd like a partial better?


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, as I see it, there is a difference between "form-fitting" and "skin-tight."  The former is a fursuit that allows a person's form to show through (as in, not a jumpsuit).  The latter is tighter, more akin to a leotard or something.  I've seen many fursuits that are form-fitting without being leotards.  It all depends on what you want.  Winfox (mentioned above) is what I consider form-fitting.  However, it's not OMG SPANDEX tight.  

I'm actually considering a form-fitting suit like that at some point, just because it'd be easier to wear clothes over top of it.  But it's all up to you what you want.  If you like OMG SPANDEX tight, go bonkers.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 22, 2012)

Winfox suits...scare me. But I think there are some fursuits which are basically spandex like Shalo said. But I would think it be even hotter in a skin tight fursuit than a normal one that isn't so fitted.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

Only a good idea if you are hot. Otherwise you may make people cry.


----------



## dickstamper (Jun 22, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> Well, as I see it, there is a difference between "form-fitting" and "skin-tight."  The former is a fursuit that allows a person's form to show through (as in, not a jumpsuit).  The latter is tighter, more akin to a leotard or something.  I've seen many fursuits that are form-fitting without being leotards.  It all depends on what you want.  Winfox (mentioned above) is what I consider form-fitting.  However, it's not OMG SPANDEX tight.
> 
> I'm actually considering a form-fitting suit like that at some point, just because it'd be easier to wear clothes over top of it.  But it's all up to you what you want.  If you like OMG SPANDEX tight, go bonkers.



Yeah I'm not talking about, you can see my dick glued to my leg, kinda thing. Just something that's a Tad tight like Unzipped Zebra showed.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 22, 2012)

I keep misreading this as "Sick fursuit"


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I keep misreading this as "Sick fursuit"


I have a feeling it would be "sick" in some context.


----------



## shteev (Jun 22, 2012)

A skin-tight fursuit would probably work best with clothes on top of it.

/2cents


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 22, 2012)

There's actually a website for those things http://www.spandexfurs.com/

Edit: Aw shit, it's gone all private and set up a password for the gallery now.


----------



## Littlerock (Jun 22, 2012)

_PSSST._
Making loose areas of a well-fitted fursuit to be elastic is inexpensive, and not that difficult. This technique is best for joints, where bending room is needed. I'll be using this very technique in the future, when my faun partial comes to fruition. c:


----------



## dickstamper (Jun 23, 2012)

shteev said:


> A skin-tight fursuit would probably work best with clothes on top of it.
> 
> /2cents



That was my plan


----------



## Dokid (Jun 23, 2012)

dickstamper said:


> That was my plan



But why not just wear a partial then?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 23, 2012)

Anthrocon is a cluster fuck, lots of way better cons out there.  Anyway go with a partial, skin tight suits are a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## dickstamper (Jun 23, 2012)

Dokid said:


> But why not just wear a partial then?



I don't know, they just don't appeal to me as much. However if that's all I can end up affording then so be it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 23, 2012)

You can always start with a partial and go full later, I've seen that done.

If you're talking form fitting I've seen some done like that very well, including one russian girl who has a very sexy form fitting suit that's some kind of yellow cat or something. I think she made it by wrapping herself in a duct tape & paper mold and then cutting along the sides to get her out of the mold, and then using the duct tape mold as a fur pattern.

I almost thought you meant a spandex fur-less suit... I saw one guy at a fur con who wears a spandex green lizard suit... mind you he's well toned and muscled, and I swear I was almost turning gay just looking at him.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 23, 2012)

dickstamper said:


> So, I was just curious as to whether or not anyone has seen a skintight suit and whether or not they actually looked good.


I have, and it looked fantastic. It was much more appealing than those thick mascot outfits most people wear.

Pretty much every variable that applies to regular fursuits applies to the skin-tight ones... plus your body type, I guess.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 23, 2012)

Randolph said:


> I have, and it looked fantastic. It was much more appealing than those thick mascot outfits most people wear.
> 
> Pretty much every variable that applies to regular fursuits applies to the skin-tight ones... plus your body type, I guess.



yeah. I mean if your very overweight it be much better to get a partial. I've seen some pictures of skin tight fursuits that look a little scary though a while ago but then again any fursuit can be scary.


----------



## dickstamper (Jun 24, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> You can always start with a partial and go full later, I've seen that done.



Very true.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 25, 2012)

Every time I see the title of this thread I think of that image of anthros putting on human suits. But 10 minutes of searching later and I can't find it.

So take this instead.
http://xkcd.com/629/


----------

